# Rebuilding Prometheus [56k-warn]



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks to my sponsers:

The_Mad_Shot

hertz9753

brandonwh64

Norton

cdawall

Well with everything arrived and I finally completed my ongoing project of getting my system up and running. Thanks to the help of TPU and specifically the hardware donators above for getting me back in the game. Without further adue the pictures by request. (sorry couldnt find the review cam used my shitty iphone lens is scratched pretty bad)

For prep we need to setup the flow rate. So that means an entire gut out and re-route








comparison of the coolers the dark knight going in AC13 comming out






Starting to re-assemble the wires







DAT sata management






Beach shots After assemble

Brighter SATA management






HDD/Drive management






you guys dont care about wire management






full frontal 

Sol: Hey sweetie whats your name
Xig: prometheus
sol: oh






cover up dont let the world see your goodies (your electronic bits -UK speak)







its not much but its home (i dont game in my driveway)






DAT monitor rustling jimmies and making other members jelly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

YES!!!! monitor is a success!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice! Now play a real game, LoL is for wimps.


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 27, 2012)

wTf? First you declare you're "back in action" and now a "build log"! The world is coming to an end fo shizzle  

Looking good man! 1 suggestion if I may? Can you not flip the drives around so the cables plug in from the front?  Looks like PSU cables are long enough, how are the SATAs?

Shellfone pix FTMFW! 

Mad propz to the sponsorz!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> wTf? First you declare you're "back in action" and now a "build log"! The world is coming to an end fo shizzle
> 
> Looking good man! 1 suggestion if I may? Can you not flip the drives around so the cables plug in from the front?  Looks like PSU cables are long enough, how are the SATAs?
> 
> ...



good idea! I was actually going to try and do that unfortunetely the utgard had a solid drive frame their arent any slits in the front of the case I cant route them around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yea sol you need a better camera LOL! Tons of blurr and I would love to see this in its full beauty!


----------



## m1dg3t (Sep 27, 2012)

Shitteh buzz  Maybe you'll get Dremmel fever and fix that? hehehe 

Is there no room on the MoBo tray side and around the drive cages? I guess not. I really should look at pix b4 commenting lol



m1dg3t <<<


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 27, 2012)

Holy exposure Batman!


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks great man


----------

